
Stay Strong - lsleens
I don&#x27;t know who needs to hear this in the world right now, I know this isn&#x27;t the place to post this, I know some of you are up to solving some big problems, but if someone here needs to hear this today – Stay Strong! I have never seen the world battle something like COVID-19 and never have I ever been so scared of what is ahead.<p>I know science will work this out, but till then take care of yourself and your family.
======
brutus1213
Thank you. I'm a scientist (work on some AI tech that isn't directly
applicable to the covid fight) and it makes me realize how critical research
is to our society and species. I am trying to up my personal game
professionally.

I'm also trying to develop acceptance. I have seen things over the last few
days that I never expected to see in my lifetime (seeing all food items,
thermometers sold out, etc.). As technology professionals, we are so lucky. I
realize this so clearly now and won't take it for granted.

